# Springmaid Pier 1/6



## Billabonged (Aug 29, 2019)

Went to Springmaid first thing in the morning. Got a few small croaker, 2 small black drum, this trout, and shark.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice report. Looks like you had a fun day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjirons69 (Dec 17, 2020)

Not a bad morning at all!


----------



## jjirons69 (Dec 17, 2020)

How do you like the new pier?


----------



## Billabonged (Aug 29, 2019)

jjirons69 said:


> How do you like the new pier?


I love it. It goes out very far. I have lost a few rigs at the end of the pier, but it’s always fun.


----------



## bobg03 (Nov 19, 2014)

What is a daily going for now that they are up again and how many rods allowed?


----------



## Billabonged (Aug 29, 2019)

bobg03 said:


> What is a daily going for now that they are up again and how many rods allowed?


It’s $12. I bring 2 rods, not sure of the max per person. I think 2 is pretty standard.


----------

